# Windows security won't let me run programs



## Lupuz (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a problem with windows security, it appears when I open some programs, I believe it appears when I open programs that require administrator permission, I am trying to install Sony Vegas 10, and it appears, and won't let me continue with the installation, also it won't let me access some of my computers preferences.
The message is:

Windows Security
These files can't be opened
Your internet security settings prevent one or more files from being opened

I don't know what to do, I tried modifying the internet settings, I disabled windows security, I went into regedit.

What could I have missed, or need to do?

Here are some pictures:


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried right clicking the program and selecting Run as Administrator?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck,

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/958922-windows-security-internet-security-setting.html


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Phantom, I hadn't seen that before.


----------



## Lupuz (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, I already had the UAC Disabled, and if I try to change it, the same windows security opens up.
I had already goon through the forum Phantom posted, and nothing worked.

What else can I or do I DO?

Here's the picture:


----------

